# a problem with dhcpcd; another one with ssh

## VoidMage

1. I'm on dhcp. My ISP seems very Windows oriented. dhcp returns two domain name servers - one is a real DNS and puts a 'nameserver' line in resolv.conf, the other is that Windows specific thing, that puts only a 'domainname' line there. How can I configure dhcpcd to ignore the second one ?

2. While on LAN, I've got two machines that have ssh and /etc/hosts configured the same way (well, AFAICT). I can ssh from one to the other using an alias I've put in /etc/hosts, but not in the other direction - it times out. As ssh via ip address works both ways, it seems to be a lookup problem. Does anyone have an idea where it may lie ?

----------

## UberLord

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 1. I'm on dhcp. My ISP seems very Windows oriented. dhcp returns two domain name servers - one is a real DNS and puts a 'nameserver' line in resolv.conf, the other is that Windows specific thing, that puts only a 'domainname' line there. How can I configure dhcpcd to ignore the second one ?

 

Do you mean something like this?

```

domain a_name_here

nameserver 1.2.3.4

```

If so, that's 100% correct for UNIX as well. It's basically a shortcut, so you if query for the host foo it will first try foo and then foo.a_name_here.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. While on LAN, I've got two machines that have ssh and /etc/hosts configured the same way (well, AFAICT). I can ssh from one to the other using an alias I've put in /etc/hosts, but not in the other direction - it times out. As ssh via ip address works both ways, it seems to be a lookup problem. Does anyone have an idea where it may lie ?

 

See what your computer things of the alias.

```

ping alias
```

Replace alias with the real alias and verify it's the IP address you expect.

----------

## VoidMage

1. well, the thing is (not 100% sure whether it was 'domainname' or domain'; would need to reboot to recheck, cause it's enough for me to run 'dhcpcd -n <interface name>' to get the right setting) that no line with 'nameserver' is present if I get the wrong server (it's that wins server thing, I think)

2. ping does return the proper address - it is as if ssh and ping were resolving the name on different paths

----------

## UberLord

ssh also has a config file where you can specficy more aliases

~/.ssh/config

Is there an error there?

----------

## VoidMage

No such file exists on either of machines and the one in /etc/ssh/ is at defaults.

...

Never mind. ssh "problem" was a dumb typo on my part - I've switched the order of two numbers (168 vs 186).

Now, any ideas about dhcpcd one ?

----------

